# 3L's Zombie Disco Panic 2010...Complete



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

ZDP vid














1- "Red" Worker 2- Patent Zero 3- Matt Mauled 
4- Kristen Kold 5- Jerry Jaundice 6- Goon #3's Zombie 7- Rachel Roadrash 8- Bruce Boils 
9- "Scratched" Worker










10- Craterface 11- Grandpa 12- Walker 
13- Octavious "Seymour" Fiends 14- Billy Beastly 
15- Norm Nemisisish 16- Ruby Revenant 17- Gill LeSpines 18- Prisoner 19- Pilot 20- Loud Sitter 21- Groundbreaker 22- Goon #2's Zombie 
23- "Bucket head" sitter.

Link to the thread of them in action in the haunt... http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25027


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm glad to see you pulled it off great job


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Fantastic zombies and the goons did a great job on theirs!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

That's a lot of zombies! Where in hell ya gonna keep 'em all? XLNT work Zurgh


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think Ruby is flirting big time with Gill


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

nice job


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome job Zurgh, the zombie disco army is fantastic!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Those guys look amazing!! If I saw them on a dark street I might go into panic mode and loot the walmart.


----------

